# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Art & Design >  Black and Orange Ubuntu Theme

## lmessenger

I'm looking for a black and orange theme for dapper. I've looked all over the web and haven't found anything I like that much. If you could post controls, window borders, and icon package links that would be great.

Also, my computer can't handle compiz/beryl/emerald so please just stick to metacity and gtk.

----------


## saj0577

If you want a can design it for you if you tell me exactly what you want.

Saj Here to help

----------


## lmessenger

> If you want a can design it for you if you tell me exactly what you want.
> 
> Saj Here to help


I was just thinking a dark ubuntu theme with orange highlights.

Much like this theme below:
http://72.14.203.104/translate_c?hl=....de/%3Fp%3D154

----------


## smartboyathome

Check my themes on GNOME-look.org. I made a black-ish and orange one around halloween time called HalloGTK which is similar to the mockup you posted.

----------


## lmessenger

That's a pretty cool theme smartboyathome!

----------


## saj0577

If its on someones blog its probably floating around on the net somewhere m8.

Saj

----------


## lmessenger

> If its on someones blog its probably floating around on the net somewhere m8.


I've tried... and turned up with nothing. If you could design something for me, that would be greatly appreciated...  :Smile:

----------


## smartboyathome

> I've tried... and turned up with nothing. If you could design something for me, that would be greatly appreciated...


Which pic on a blog are you looking at? I know some are just mockups, not actual themes.

----------


## jacobmh

I got this GTK theme called "Caramel Gummy" from DeviantArt as well as a matching emerald theme. It looks like a more grown up version of old human Ubuntu. Check it out in the attachment:

----------


## saj0577

> I've tried... and turned up with nothing. If you could design something for me, that would be greatly appreciated...


Try your best to show me what you want it too look like (gimp)

Saj

----------


## meborc

i found this great black/orange theme - http://gnome-look.org/content/show.p...?content=71554

----------


## GrouchoMarx

I have yet to find any theme that I like as much as my current one...

----------


## lmessenger

> Which pic on a blog are you looking at? I know some are just mockups, not actual themes.


 It's the first mockup... sorry about the delay.




> Try your best to show me what you want it too look like (gimp)


The first mockup... like I stated above.

----------

